# R33 GTR parts



## wazrx7 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi guys,

Looking for the following:

* Series 3 front splitter for R33 GTR

* Supertech bronze valve guides

* Supertech valves 1mm oversize for intake & Exhaust

* R33 GTR Starter

Thanks

Warren


----------

